# I have see a few times this would be handy



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

http://woodtube.ning.com/video/small-parts-thickness-sander


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

that is really cool! never seen that done before like that! Thanks for posting


----------

